# WOC pics Pt 2



## couscous74 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## JeanLux (Jan 22, 2008)

A big charge of slippers! Thanks. Jean


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice Marcus...thanks for sharing. I recognize the green labels in the first pictures as belonging to Piping Rock Orchids and the last three pics, I bet, are Frank Smith's display.


----------



## Faan (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks very much for the pictures. Sitting thousands of kilometres away I can also enjoy the displays of those stunning flowers:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 22, 2008)

OMG those last 2 pics!!! Being a fan of MK, I'll take sand & any of it hybrids!!! I'd have a hard time leaving that display!


----------



## toddybear (Jan 22, 2008)

those sanderianum hybrids are to die for!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanx for posting.


----------



## Grandma M (Jan 22, 2008)

toddybear said:


> those sanderianum hybrids are to die for!



I agree 100%. All the pics are wonderful. How I wish I could be there.

Thanks for sharing these with us. Keep them coming.


----------



## CodPaph (Jan 22, 2008)

Ours that beautiful more beautiful photos still the Paph., true show, for is very difficult here to see as much Paph. displayed of a time alone only orchds that it shows as much Paph. of one time is only the Orchids Aranda.:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jan 22, 2008)

OK so second picture up from the bottom, the Michael Koopowitz on the bottom row in the center is Grand Champion. Im 95% sure, there are so many ribbons it gets confusing after a while. Did I mention Bacardi was a sponsor of tonights event. :crazy:


----------



## ORG (Jan 23, 2008)

It is the Champion of the show

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 23, 2008)

It must be very impressive to see these in person.


----------



## potteryman (Jan 23, 2008)

Man!!...what amazing presentations!!....awesome!.....


----------

